# Update on the Overpass Pigeons



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I hope folks will bear w/me on this as there are a few topics that need addressing so this will be a bit long. They survived their bout of avian poxvirus that spread through the flock. Eventually, pigeons stopped showing up w/boils atop the spine and on the wings, to clarify, they can be anywhere and not necessarily over a joint. The poisoned/treated seeds stopped being placed for the birds after the local Board of Directors for Kaiser all received a letter regarding the employee’s actions from a local business man as well as the hospital facilities administration receiving a couple of pointed phone calls from the Dept. of Agriculture for the possible illegal dispersing of chemicals/toxins into the environment w/out license or permit. The seeds continued being swept until it was clear that the tainted ones were no longer being placed there. There was one feeder who continued after the Kaiser employee stopped whom I met and works at another nearby hospital.

All seemed, well, let’s say blown over, when this past week a contractor was washing the wall there. He said he was washing it because Cal-Trans wanted to “use the wall”. I did see one of the workers take a sample of the droppings from above and put it in a bucket. The next evening, about one third of the roosting area had been closed up w/galvanized ¼” mesh fastened to the concrete w/concrete nails and large washers. At the far end I could see birds inside clinging to the mesh & trying to get out. They were trapped inside. The way the end was fastened, it was apparent there was no intention of removing birds as they proceeded w/the bird proofing.

That night I went there w/a twenty foot extension ladder and some help and proceeded to take all nests, eggs, and any birds from babies to unfledged juveniles out of the roosting area. 

My original tally was off by nine birds, so there was a total of 38 babies of varying age starting w/the critical care newborns all the way up to ‘close to fledging‘. In fact, one that could have used another week, fledged that night. It was quite amazing to see close up how they lived, they all had their individual roosting areas up there and the nests were pretty well separated and most in harder to reach areas. One was so well hidden, we had to reach about 5 feet into a cavity w/a pole taped to the handle of the bird net pole to reach these babies. That was a tricky one because if we didn’t net them, they would have fallen into an inaccessible area and been lost forever. 

We had many different carriers, boxes and paper bags to hold the babies in until all were retrieved and the sitting parents who had been trapped behind the wire were released. Regretfully, we destroyed all of the eggs because we quickly realized that the task we had undertaken was a big one. There were a few babies that clearly had been abandoned by the parents and were icy cold to the touch. A power converter that plugged into the cigarette lighter enabled a heating pad to be used for stabilizing body temps. This was monitored to ensure none became too warm. There was only one baby who was obviously very sick--and I mean very sick out of this whole lot, this one was kept separated from the others.

After collecting up all of the birds in need of rescue and safely home, we proceeded to separate the babies according to age groupings. The two youngest/fragile age groups were the first 48hours and the first week. These were nestled into boxes w/a down vest placed at the bottom w/a flap loosely covering them. Worked like a charm. The babies tended to all huddle w/each other and as they increased in age and were less vulnerable, their shared body heat was more than enough to keep them in the comfort range. The fist 11 babies were placed before I went to bed, lol. The next day was a very busy one between phone calls and feeding hungry babies. Wildcare in Marin agreed to take 10-11 babies but when I arrived, bringing three boxes in, they kept the whole third box so that birds of similar age could stay together. This means that they took 17 babies in total. Ohlone Wildlife Center in Newark took 10 babies, and the rest were taken in by myself and one other local rehabber who took the bulk of the remaining ones. 

I would have liked to take more babies, but I still feel like I need to be a bit free to keep an eye on the remaining adults . I did take the very sick baby and one other. Pretty amazing when you stop and think about it that out of all these babies, there was only one very sick one & one w/what appeared to be slightly splayed legs, so much for the hype about health issues I guess. As for Cal Trans, I wish I’d taken pictures,. The worker installing the mesh admitted their intention was to leave the trapped birds behind the wire and that they carried a virus (the one he named is carried by rats not pigeons). He said the policy given them by their Supervisor was not to touch the birds.

fp


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

fp, yan inspiration to us. I think that you did the right thing when you let rehabbers that were prepared to care for the babies take them, you don't know when you will have to deal with a seemingly impossible mission again.

I always act first and consider photos and videos once it is too late, but it would be good to have distressing videos of birds that were later rescued to encourage others to watch out for these situations and act on them.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sounds like a hard night's work, but a good one.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp, bells are ringing in my head, or deja vu on several counts. First off, kudos to you and the other folks who helped you in this endeavor. It is absolutely splendid that yall were able to rescue all these pigeons. I just don't see how anyone could be so callous to imprison that many birds behind wire and wait for them to die. But, people do exist like that and probably don't lose a minute's sleep at night. I hate you were not able to incubate the eggs like we did but if you don't have the foster parents then it is best to dispose of them.

We've had experience with that happening at two shopping centers but not the volume you're talking about. The workers in one shopping center took Lewis up in their hydraulic lift to rescue several babies and adults when they were putting wire up.

You are a fortunate person to have that many people step in and help out.

Course, you missed out on a lot of fun!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Amazing, I am impressed. Rescue sounded like a major task, it's great that there were others to help you out. 

I was trying to get a visual of the situation they were in. Can you get pictures of the area now and post? The thought of what those pijes would be going through if you had not removed them just makes my stomache sick. 

I'm sure destroying the eggs was a hard decision but with all the others you found you have to put your energy into the ones with the better chance of survival.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations on the great save! Truly a wonderful thing you have done. The SF pigeons have a guardian angel in you. 


I thought it was against the law to trap animals like that or have people just poison them on their own. I know pigeons are not protected but if you had one banded one in there or even one migratory bird in the group, could you take these people to court? 
It's a shame you couldn't get a news/TV crew out there to take pictures of the trapped birds. Maybe if people knew what was happening out there, they'd get off their duffs and do something. I certainly had no idea -- now I watch the pigeons in my commute and work area a lot more carefully because I've learned from this group.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

That was an absolute marvelous thing you did. The brutality of some people just turns my stomach. Thank you for saving those poor pidgeons who otherwise would have died horrible deaths at the hands of sadistic humans. I wish there were some way to make this kind of behavior on the part of the construction people public. They get away with it more because no one knows than no one cares.

Margarret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Few have gone to the lenghts you and your pardners have.

WELL DONE!

YOU already know that WE THANK YOU! 

Even though the pigeons may not speak English...THEY THANK YOU TOO!

You most certainly put your actions where your words are!!

MY UTMOST ADMIRATION FOR HANDLING A SITUATION THAT WAS DEFINITELY NOT EASY!

Shi
Mr. Squeaks (for the pigeons)


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi fp,


Great job, and well done!!


I can really appreciate what you did here, from the account you gave and all the incredible organization, prioritizing that went on in this major rescue. Very impressive, and triage done so well without incidence of panicking and nerves unraveling, the resources you enlisted to help with the overwhelming numbers and immediate care of the very sick little one, is quite impressive. 


You and your helpers are true heroes of the overpass pigeons, and I want to personally thank you for all you have done for the parents as well as the babies.

As far as Cal Trans goes, I'd like to send them a word or two....


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Fp,
As far as I'm concerned, you and your accomplices in this endeavor are all Super Heros. I am so impressed with your passion and dedication. You've done a great thing.
Blessings.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

fp,

Great job! 

Hard to believe that those people could be so heartless.


Linda


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

Congrats, fp, now we know why we haven't been seeing much of you online. Aob well done and I bet a bit scary, waiting for someone to come up. Flitsnowzoom, you had a great suggestion about getting media attention. That is one of the easiest ways to educate the public. When rescuing horse's we had the media present several times and it helped us to get our animal cruelty laws updated. There are some very cruel people out there but there are many many more like us. Wish I could have been there. Marie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did an amazing job fp. Bless you.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A truly great rescue, FP! Many, many kudos to you for "grabbing the bull by the horns" and doing what needed to be done. Also for busting your tushie to find placement for all these birds. I suspect you will be sleeping soundly and early this evening!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your cheers, support and kind words along w/some good
ideas as well. I went back tonight and low and behold there is one bird trapped
inside. Must have been roosting and taken by surprise. What appears to be
his/her mate was clinging to the wire on the outside. So another rescue is in the 
offing and hopefully a presence can be arranged for Monday and Tuesday, 
I swear they sure are taking their time w/this project. I have some new pictures
yet to be uploaded but Terry is very correct, I'm up way too late tonight 
I'll upload them into the Overpass Pigeon folder @ Webshots soon and in the 
meantime, here is the old link from quite some time ago.

http://pets.webshots.com/album/355364174DhPCyM

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Will that one bird be okay until Monday or will it get hurt trying to get out?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

OK, Flitsnowzooms, I peaked. It's trapped and freaked. Caltrans won't touch the birds or let anyone in the basket truck to go up and touch the birds for them. They won't even take a broom and shoo them out before closing the sections up. It makes me sick. I would be waiting for it to die.

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm so sorry to have upset you. I didn't know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

All is OK here .. I suggested to FP to leave the bird be tonight as long as it would be safe. Hopefully once the bird has a chance to settle down, it will figure out how to get out in the AM. If it doesn't, then I'm sure FP will come to the rescue yet again.

Nobody is upset about anything except perhaps the ignorance and resulting cruelty of Cal Trans ..

Terry


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

fp, truly heroic work you people did here, God Bless you all.

Ron


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> I'm so sorry to have upset you. I didn't know.


No, you didn't upset me at all, it's the situation that is upsetting and the 
mindset behind it. Please don't worry about anything that you said. If I waited until Monday I couldn't do anything at all during the day and by evening the upper row of fasteners would have been installed. Then it's vandalism to undo
and release the bird from it's death sentence.

I got over there this early this a.m. before dawn's early light and got the poor
bird out.

I just can't help but wonder how many times this happens when people don't
notice or Caltrans is working in more remote or in areas w/no foot traffic around highway interchanges where this occurs as just part of a day's work @ Caltrans. Why in the world they can't bring a broom w/them and shew
the birds out or have a co-ordinator that would network w/bird rescue 
groups is just beyond me.

fp


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Thank you.

I am so glad you were able to rescue that last one. Those birds have been so lucky to have you and your team working for them. 

It's horrid that netting w/out regard for life is just SOP for so many companies and that it is ignorance, NAMY (not any of my business), callousness, and laziness on the part of the the citizenry that allows this cruelty and harrassment to continue. 

Maybe media exposure of this practice is something we should all think about for our communities. I know that Denver is doing homeless sweeps so the town will look nice and shiny in time for the big Democrat convention next summer. If people are on the displacement docket, can the pigeons be far behind. I plan on keeping an eye open and ear cocked if I hear any plans like that in the works.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> .......
> 
> Maybe media exposure of this practice is something we should all think about for our communities. I know that Denver is doing homeless sweeps so the town will look nice and shiny in time for the big Democrat convention next summer. If people are on the displacement docket, can the pigeons be far behind. I plan on keeping an eye open and ear cocked if I hear any plans like that in the works.


Yes, that's what Gavin Newsomb did in SF when he thought he could climb
to the top of the political landscape by getting rid of the pigeons and the
homeless. Now he's drunk and womanized his career into shambles while 
the electorate watched. He's a good looking has been w/out much of a future.

In the meantime, he made a climate where homeless folks were herded
around like animals, had there meager checks forced out of their hands,
shelters were shut down when funding stopped,
and it became ok to kick, poison and run over pigeons because they were
on the "invisiible" list also.Hardly seems like a "kinder and gentle" nation these days.

We will try to get some media attention on this Monday, because they are
sure to continue entrapping birds w/the mesh almost as a statement at
this point that "They Can"!

fp


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

feral pigeon, you are much appreciated.

Here in the UK the pest control people put up netting under bridges, around and in buildings knowing that piggies are still trapped inside.

It is distressing to know that on the other side of the world the same sickening behaviour is duplicated. 

Thankfully there are those who are compassionate towards our pigeons and recognise that they deserve our respect and kindness.

I am and will always be baffled by the hostility shown to our beautiful feathered friends.

Thank You for saving these pigeons. I take my hat off to you!!!!!

Jayne.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

feralpigeon said:


> We will try to get some media attention on this Monday, because they are
> sure to continue entrapping birds w/the mesh almost as a statement at
> this point that "They Can"!
> 
> fp


Now, if you could get a few good looking chicks (human) from PETA that are willing to appear in their birthday suits  at the site, guaranteed TV coverage. 

Not a laughing matter but I can understand why the PETA folks do their publicity stunts. They might pander to the general public, but "sex sells". Iit does bring the cameras, highlights cruel practices, and brings awareness of an issue where there was nothing before. 

Good luck with the Monday encounter.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

FP - what you have done is truly amazing. 

There is one thing in the world that makes me sick to the stomach and that is trapped pigeons behind netting or mesh. I absolutely can't understand how people can do that and then sleep at night.

As CanaryJayne says here in the UK, we do have cases of pigeons being netted in but they shouldn't be as it contravenes the Countryside and Wildlife Act of 1981 in that it is against the law to trap an animal or a bird and this netting in, is exactly what is happeneng - a deliberation of trapping a bird. It makes me sick to the stomach to think about it. 

I have seen dead pigeons trapped but if I have seen any live ones then I am onto various organisation/contacts to try and rectify - if I had a ladder I'd probably be like you and get up there myself. 

Thank goodness you were able to see what they were doing and were able to rescue all those pigeons and babies and find places for them to go.

You have truly done a wonderful thing - Thank you...

Tania x


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Ditto, ditto amd ditto.
Thank you for going back to get the last one.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp - just what is Caltran? ?California Transit?

It is one thing to try to deter them humanely but the worst part of this whole scenario is that they will not let anyone (who is not afraid of pigeons) get them out. 

I am so glad you snuck in and got the straggler. Bet it was frantic. I can just picture its mate trying to help it get out.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Superb* rescue, fp.   

Cindy


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Congratulations, fp.

I'm sorry I have not been able to help you much in this matter.

Worried about vandalism? I'm sure Caltran would really look forward to prosecuting a person who is preventing cruelty to animals. It would be great publicity for them. I don't think they would touch you with a ten-foot-long summons to appear in court, or warrant for arrest. You would be in a position to attract public media to their actions. 

Few complained of vandalism when the concentration camps of WWII were dismantled or de-commissioned (if that is the right term).

PETA has to go undercover to get incriminating footage of animal abuse in slaughterhouses. As long as people buy and eat the products privately and from public meat purveyors such as KFC and others, it will be hard for them to object to animal abuse. You can't eat your hamburger and object to the animal being killed to provide it. 

I've watched some of the PETA website films, and get upset and lose some sleep over them. They are pretty horrible. 

I better sign off. I feel pretty helpless when I'm not on the scene, and twiddle my thumbs. 

The long e-mail letter I posted to the president of a San Antonio, Texas nation-wide apartment management company a few months back went unread, I think, (except for members on PT) for I never received a response. Lots of effort for minimal result, other than my own edification of clarifying my own thoughts. 

Some of the solutions I come up with are illegal, and hence not the best solutions. 

Even the American Revolution for independence from Britain, while celebrated by Americans, and considered by many if not all to be justified and laudatory (since the winners get to write history), involved a lot of people dying. Not much fun for them and their families. It's always better if we can find solutions other than war, and best if we avoid the problems to begin with. 

I think that someday we will provide pigeons with well-designed, suitable places for pigeons to nest and breed, hidden and safe for them, apart and away from humans enough so we don't fear from the poop. We have parks in cities. We have dedicated much space to cars. City planners are trying to make dog-friendly areas for defecation and exercise and canine socialization, convenient to city-dwellers. 

In the meantime, the pigeon rescuers stay busy. 

Larry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, Larry, I was concerned about being stopped or arrested by the police.
I saw two cruisers on the way there, and no sooner had I set up ladder for 
this last one when I heard sirens and saw the bubble gum machine flashing
lights coming my way. I was shocked! But then they drove right by me and
I figured that I would have at least enough time to help this straggler behind the mesh get out before they returned from that call. The bird ran away at first, I talked to h/her softly and then s/he allowed me to catch him/her.
In a second, the bird was free and joined the other birds.

They've lost a considerable amount of habitat there and they will no doubt be
dazed and confused for a while. But I am going to try and move them to a
nearby park in anticipation of a new ordinance that may come into law which
won't allow feeding in commercial districts but doesn't effect personal property and parks. It's a bit looser than the ordinances in SF.

I have AVI files but don't know where I can display them which shows the
trapped pigeon pacing back and forth behind the wire. I do also have 
some stills of the area in general and the trapped bird and distraught mate
clinging to the wire mesh from the outside:

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/559294189OmERiu

I'm pretty apprehensive about tomorrow as I'm sure these guys will love to 
try and trap some more. I won't be comfortable until they are through w/their project and the possibility of trapping any more birds is over.

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp, seeing the pictures makes me madder than I was. I simply cannot understand the mind set of any human who is willing to cause so much agony and pain to a defenseless pigeon. I guess they want to protect the art work.

You can tell that the two pigeons clinging to the wire in front of the trapped one knew what was happening. 

I truly hope that you can some how, some way, publicize this atrocity.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Bless you, FP for rescuing all those babies from a very cruel death! And kudos to Wildcare for taking so many, too. I know the wildlife places prefer not to expend resources on non-native species, so I really appreciate it when they are willing to go the extra mile by helping pigeons. Our local Wildlife Center of Silicon Valley takes them, too.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Oops--I didn't read to the end before I posted. So glad you got the last straggler out, too.

Your comments about Gavin Newsom are right on the mark. Now I have another reason to detest him!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*A wild idea*

fp,

I saw a couple of the photos, and have an idea, probably not acceptable to some. But, here goes.

Could we turn this situation around? 

To me, these overpasses seem to be an ideal place, compared to many others, for pigeons to nest. Few people are bothered by pigeons there. 

If a *ledge* were extended outward from the wall a half foot out from the wall, no pigeon droppings would hit the wall. 

The wall could then be used for murals, advertising, etc.

On the walkway or sidewalk below, a "flower bed" of dirt could extend outward from the wall far enough (about two feet or so) to catch the natural and free fertilizer (good enough for French Champagne vineyards). An mottled (splotchy-colored) type of ivy might grow there. (It could also catch baby birds falling from te nesting ledge. Here in Cologne at a train bridge overpass, where I found my baby pigeon *Wieteke*, birds often get run over by cars and streetcars going in both directions. birds nest on the supporting steel girders over the roadway. 

The sidewalk would have to be wide enough to accommodate this scenario. Perhaps the car lanes could be narrowed to slow down the traffic (if this would be a positive and not a negative effect in the overall picture). 

In Japan, according to news sources a year or so ago, some passersby claimed to get sick from passing under or near to where pigeons were nesting and roosting. (Perhaps they were allergic). The foot traffic might be negligible. We would have to consider the likelihood of this happening, and how best to deal with it. 

Cities (that is, people individually and collectively, have to learn to accommodate other species, even rodents. These animals will not be eliminated; more likely they will be displaced. to the ones who see them as a problem, they will have to deal with a new problem once they have meddled in the old situation. 

Anyway, possibly something to think about. (While I twiddle my thumbs).

Who needs more advertising and billboards? Does Caltrans have to squeeze money out of every bloody -- (since I'm an American, this isn't a bad word) --turnip they own? 

I had an idea the other day, whose time I think is soon coming. Many people are tattoeing more and more expanses of skin. Formula One race cars, stadium walls, all conceivable areas of public spaces are being used for advertising. How about when your average sports star is tattoed all over with advertising? Drink Coke, wear Nike shoes. Priests and pastors cold have tattoes with religious themes; insurance executives could profess their loyalty and commitment with company logos and slogans.

It could get to the point where ou would have trouble looking someone in the eyes during a conversation. Maybelline spelled out in the eyebrows. Gillettte razors spelled out in dots, over and over, to form a five-o'clock shadow. 

Better quit now. Mental fatigue setting in.

Keep up the good work, fp.

Hilde buried a run-over pigeon a half hour ago, which we found when taking a round-the-block late night walk. Something had eaten the breast muscles; keel was on the sidewalk a couple of feet away from the fatal spot. Maybe a crow (better the remains of a carcass than a live baby bird). Saw a bike (coasting slightly downhill) pass over the spot a half minute after I located it. 

Good thing our flightless rescue female Osk-gurr isn't on the street. 

Larry


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey FP
I just want to chime in and say I'm amazed by what you achieved with your rescue efforts. It was clearly very well-organized, quickly executed, and best of all, so successful! Congratulations on a job well done! 
What a ridiculous story, they couldn't touch the birds because of some made-up virus? I can't imagine how anyone could do such a thing, seeing those birds trapped in there. 
Good luck tomorrow.
Sabina


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the photos, FP .. very, very sad and upsetting. If you want to e-mail the AVI's to me, I will put them up on my site and post the links here.

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

The only "good" thing about thing this whole horrible thing is that as least they are using the mesh and not the netting - netting is terrible in that birds will get caught up - I would think the pigeons would be unlikely to get caught in the mesh but that is the only good thing.

How people can trap a bird like that is unbeliveable!! I really don't get it. 

On some of the railway bridges in the UK, they will use mesh or netting at the sides, but allow roosting spots where the bridge spans the road. I read somwhere that they do this because if they sealed up all the roosting spots, the pigeons would just move on somewhere else and become a "problem" elsewhere - so that's a little comfort I guess........ 

I hope FP that the work is done soon and that no others are trapped.

Tania xx


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*More on the subject of space for pigeons at the overpass*

fp,

I wasn't able to see all the photos the first time around. Took a second look-see. There is plenty of space to accommodate pigeons with a ledge. 

I don't know if Caltrans sposored the zebra murals,; if so it would seem hypocritical to kll pigeons on the one hand while trying to appear "green" or eco-friendly or "nature-loving" or whatever the current buzz-words are for those who need buzz-words, by painting (admittedly dead and non-threatening) pictures of zebras. 

Reminds of the Christ's injunction against "whited sepulchres": pretty on the outside, dead and rotting on the inside. 

I counted dupwards of 120 pigeons in your photo of them in flight. What a wonderful flock! This is a major nesting site for them. Very safe. *Until recently*. 

I can't imagine a place less needed for much-less-worthy human interests than this. Why can't they (the ones who think they need this space enough to kill pigeons for it) focus their decadent minds or supposedly mentally malfunctioning stews for brains elsewhere? 

Calling others bad names, denigrating them thus is probably small-minded and ineffective, but it is how I feel about them at this time. 

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Video - Overpass Pigeons*

http://www.rims.net/IM000803.AVI

http://www.rims.net/IM000807.AVI

http://www.rims.net/IM000808.AVI

http://www.rims.net/IM000813.AVI

Terry


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*re Quicktime movies*

Terry, 

You posted the 4 QuickTime movies as .avi movies at 5:03 A.M. Central European Time, and at 5:45 I cannot open them in my Mac Safari web browser, nor in Mozilla Firefox for Mac web browser. 

The Q symbol for QuickTime shows up, then a ? question mark. 

Can you save them as .mov or .mp4 formats? 

Ah -- okay, I downloaded the linked files and tried opening them in VLC -- didn't work. Then tried with Real Player, which worked.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad you got them and could view them, Larry. FP sent me the files, I put them up on my site, and posted the links .. all four of which open just fine for me. Hopefully nobody else will have trouble with them.

Terry


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That poor bird's gonna need therapy.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi fp,

I'm glad to hear the last one is released.

Thank you so very much for all your efforts. Hope this new week, will bring some new strategies, get some well deserved rest, please.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

FP,

I have been trying to find out the location of the pigeons, so that I can call Cal Trans.

I located it on Google Earth several months back, but I updated GE and it is so different. I have not figured out how to bring up the streets or the freeway numbers. I realize that time is important here. I know those birds are stressed that aren't getting relieved, as well as the ones that cannot get to their nests.

I can see the overpass right here on my screen, but I cannot find the links that bring up the street names. 

These birds can't wait til I get smart.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Feather said:


> FP,
> 
> I have been trying to find out the location of the pigeons, so that I can call Cal Trans.
> 
> ...




Feather, beyond being directly beside Kaiser Permanente's Pediatric Center:

http://www.permanente.net/homepage/kaiser/pages/d4931-top.html

It is also accross from the old Saw Mill Furniture Store now owned by Gorman
and Sons:

http://www.gormanandson.com/our-unfinished-furniture-store/location-and-hours.htm

It is also located almost beside Mosswood Park:

http://www.oaklandnet.com/parks/facilities/centers_mosswood.asp

This overpass is the Broadway Auto Row Exit off of Highway 580 headed
south I believe, or at least towards the bay or Jack London Square.

Hope this helps in obtaining a number to reach Caltrans through and voice
complaints/concerns over the way that this overpass is being sealed off
from nesting overhead birds. BTW, here is the State of California Penal Code
#597 as posted by Veterinarians Informational Network:

http://www.anapsid.org/pettrade/penalcode.html

This hot tip courtesy of Terry Whatley.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks FP,

I did send an email. A very nice one infact. I will call again tomorrow.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

There was no activity yesterday at the Overpass location and w/the amount
of displaced birds I'm hoping it's not permit time for a Pest Control Co.

I've been trying to find a phone number to post here for CalTrans ( a state agency ) but so far no luck on a specific "complaint" number.

Here's a phone number for "Chronwatch" which is a newspaper that keeps their
eye on problems and writes about them in the paper:

(415) 777-7170

and a Chronwatch story done on CalTrans in this area:

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/chronicle/archive/2006/02/12/BAGTNH78V01.DTL

For the shorts that Terry posted for me, the resolution is fine in Windows Media Player @ 200% and that's about the only way you will see the pigeon
running back and forth there wanting to get out and join the others.

I will post back this evening when I have more time to respond to everyone,
just alot going on here right now.

Thanks again for all of the help and support.

fp


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

I have not had any luck with a phone number to Cal Trans on this matter. Any thoughts on just calling the Humane Society? 

Here is the Number...510-777-3333. Humane Society in or near Oakland.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's the Contact Us page for Caltrans: http://www.dot.ca.gov/contactus.htm

There is a phone number and an e-mail address there.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

And here is the specific phone # and e-mail for Caltrans District 4 (San Francisco Bay Area): http://www.dot.ca.gov/dist4/d4address.htm

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Is Caltran your mass transit company?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Is Caltran your mass transit company?


It's the California Department of Transportation (formerly the Bureau of Highways). 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

F.P.,

How are things coming along with the birds? Has there been any favorable progress, and were you able to relocate some of them? That is an awful lot of work for so few. Always thinking about this situation, and can't forget the picture that you posted of them flying in their familiar surroundings. 

Imagine how hard it must be for them to change homes.

If you ever get time, please update.

Feather


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi folks,

An update on the Overpass Pigeons finally. I went a bit silent as the CalTrans
workers said that charges had been filed w/the police against the people that
had set the pigeons free. Through contacting the congressman's office who
oversees Caltrans in Sacramento, I was able to start a dialogue w/management
at CalTrans. The first manager said he would work w/me but I had my doubts.
Ultimately, the second manager that contacted me was very, very easy to work
with. He called me last week and said the workers would be there the same 
day as his call to close it up but when he didn't hear back from me he cancelled
the work order for the day. 

We connected later the same day and although he wouldn't let me go up on their basket truck, he did give me permission to go there and set up an extension ladder to gain access to the area. I got there before the workers
showed up at 9:00a.m. the next morning and removed all eggs and two babies that were in a 
void in the concrete way in the back. This void runs the full extent of the Overpass on both sides of the large opening in the center of the Overpass.
It was tricky getting them out of there and I had to duck-tape a pole to the
pole of the bird net handle.

There were two jouveniles on the opposite side of the center opening that were so far down that I couldn't have reached them even by taping poles 
together. They were easily twenty and more feet down there inside the
concrete void. 

I called the supervisor back and told him that I couldn't get these two birds
out and he asked me for my suggestions. I asked him to postpone for a week
and that I would keep coming back until I could get the birds out &/or they fledged and would close up the entries into the voids. He agreed to this minutes before the workers showed
up who were going to continue closing the area up even though there were
birds still inside. It was such a good feeling to say, "Actually, I just spoke
to your supervisor and he said he was cancelling for a week."  They didn't believe me at first and then the work leader's cell phone rang, lol. He got 
off the phone and told me that he'd work w/me but thought it was weird as
they were only pigeons. I told him it didn't matter if he thought it was weird,
it was against the law for them to trap them in there to die.

I'm happy to report that as of yesterday, I was able to clear the voids of all
pigeons and close the entryways up. I followed up w/a call to the supervisor asking him to close the larger area up ASAP as I used cardboard
and duct tape and don't want time or dampness to cause failure, allowing
the birds back into the voids.

Alls well that ends well in terms of these birds not being trapped inside. It
has been quite a transition for them, however. They are far more vulnerable
to hawks and falcons that have inundated the area recently. They do
their best, though, and the upshot is that they have found other hang out
areas during the day yet continue to go there at night to sleep and do so
on the outside of the Overpass instead of underneath.

fp


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That's a job well done FP and congratulations getting all the pidgies out and to (relative) safety. They have you to thank for avoiding what would have been a hideous slow death by starvation. How needlessly cruel people can be. But...you have shown that determination can really win out and to boot, managed to make a contact with your transportation authority who is actually flexible and cooperative. That is far more than I would have hoped for. WTG!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I read that with my heart in my mouth, fp! You did wonders there, not just in the physical task of removing the pigeons but confronting and overcoming the human obstacles. Well done!

It is so sad that pigeons will return to roost in the same place. Here a factory was demolished and I was told that the pigeons roosted at ground level on the ruins.

Cynthia


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

fp - as Barney would say...."stupendous".

If I could stretch my arms all the way to CA I'd give you a big hug.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*WAY TO GO!!!*, fp  

Your successful mission is definitely deserving of two thumbs up, TEN FOLD.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks TS and Cynthia, yes, the human element was the tricky part and what
really made the difference was knowing who/what CalTrans answered to--that
would be the good, bad or indifferent citizens. It was immensely effective to have the congressman's office calling CalTrans, far more than calls from even
folks locally. 

Maggie and Cindy, I am so relieved that this part of the Overpass saga is almost
coming to close, it is like a big weight being lifted from my shoulders. 

Thanks for everyone's kind words and support.

fp


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You did a terrific job on this situation, FP. Very well done indeed! While I'm sorry the pigeons have had to be displaced, that is far preferable to a lingering death from being trapped inside once the area was closed off.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did a wonderful job fp. So many poor babies saved.
That is great news.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

fp,

That was one tremendous job. There aren't enough thank yous for all you did to save those birds. It was fantastic.

Margaret.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

You're amazing, fp! That's some serious determination and chutzpah you've got there.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Great save! Way to go.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*great word, chutzpah...*

Terry, I can't help feeling badly for them, I know they want their home and safety back, but you are so right, there is no comparison where the two choices are concerned. 

Yes, Reti, so many babies w/out even counting the jouveniles and protective
parents who remained w/them. How could those three workers coould live w/themselves is uncomprehensible.

Thanks Margaret, Mary and Cathy, and everyone for your support and kind
words, and also for suggestions on how to proceed from folks here and elsewhere. Also, a special thanks to Feather for all of the long distance
support provided w/letters, emails, etc.

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a saga... 
Precious lives saved because of your efforts. The Overpass Pigeons are lucky to have you as their advocate. Thank you for all you do.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you fp for going beyond the call of duty. You handled everything extremely well, you probably have become an expert in diplomacy as well as one top notch rehabilitator. My hat is off to ya!

Congratulations on a job WELL DONE!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks Charis...thanks Teresa. Gotta say, that Terry Whatley gave me some
good tips and some of the membership here, whether active or not, sure helped
to as well. And not to forget the non-profit rescue groups in the area who 
haven't turned their nose up at helping pigeons and will still accept them for
care.

fp


----------

